# My First betta drawing



## SyraSolaris (Jul 5, 2012)

This is Starfire, one of my betta fish. He is a tri-colour veil fin betta fish. I hope i captured his fin's flowiness.


----------



## nicebear24 (May 7, 2012)

Wow, your a great artist!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

This is amazing


----------



## SyraSolaris (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for your kind comments


----------



## chibifish (May 20, 2012)

Wow! You definitely captured the flowiness. Gorgeous.


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Could you do one for Chewbacca Dt Male?


----------



## SyraSolaris (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey Bacon ! 

I will draw a picture for you tommorow


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

very nice! <3


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

beautiful <3


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Great work !


----------



## SyraSolaris (Jul 5, 2012)

*For Bacon*

Thanks again for your kind words every1. 

Also this is Chewbacca Dt Male for Bacon is good, as he requested. 

it's the first time i ever drew in photoshop, and colored. 
Hope you enjoy


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

SyraSolaris said:


> Thanks again for your kind words every1.
> 
> Also this is Chewbacca Dt Male for Bacon is good, as he requested.
> 
> ...


I LOVE that! Could you do one in photoshop like that of Honeycomb if its free?

He is in my albums!\XD

Thanks so much!!!


----------

